# music bucket lists



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What are on your bucket lists (or would be if you were to indulge in that sort of thing) in terms of classical music experiences, places to visit, etc? 

As some examples, just to get us started, a few of mine would include: 

-- Hearing the Vienna Phil in the Musikverein 
-- _Götterdämmerung_ at Bayreuth 
-- Bach at the Thomaskirche in Leipzig 
-- seeing a ballet performance of _Sacre_ 
-- learning to play Debussy's _Claire de Lune_ (obviously I'm not a pianist) 
-- an opera at La Scala 
-- Tanglewood 
-- Handel's house in Halle
-- hearing a note change at St. Burchardi church in Halberstadt
-- Rothko Chapel in Houston 

I'm okay with adding a few non-classical things as well, like: 
-- Louis Armstrong Park (Congo Square) in New Orleans 
-- the Country Music Hall of Fame 
-- the Blue Note in NYC


----------



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

science said:


> I'm okay with adding a few non-classical things as well, like:
> 
> -- the Blue Note in NYC


I'm not sure why you picked the Blue Note from the numerous excellent jazz places in NYC, but for jazz history the Village Vanguard is the superior venue. It opened in 1935 compared to B.N.'s 1981 opening. Numerous great jazz recordings came from there, including John Coltrane's _Live At the Village Vanguard_ (1962) and Bill Evan's _Sunday at the Vanguard_ (1963). There are plenty of vintage photos of jazz legends on the walls. 

A List of live albums recorded at the Vanguard

The Village Vanguard Orchestra, founded by Thad Jones and Mel Lewis in 1966, still plays Monday nights.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I would like to get a chance to play around with Harry Partch's instruments in Seattle.

And I want to design and play my own instrument(s), electronic and acoustic. It is an unwavering desire I have.


----------



## deacondel (2 mo ago)

I was able to remove something from my 'bucket list' last evening. I have always wanted to see Yo-Yo Ma perform live, and had that opportunity last evening where he performed with the Toronto Symphony Orchestra. The Dvořák cello concerto was absolutely beautiful, under the direction of Gustavo Gimeno.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to hear Tallis's _Spem in Alium_ in a church with the singers spread around the building.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

science said:


> -- _Götterdämmerung_ at Bayreuth


Oh no.. You wouldn't want this..








Disastrous evening at the Bayreuth Festival: performance booed mercilessly - audience angry


Disastrous evening at the Bayreuth Festival: performance booed mercilessly - audience angry Created: 06/08/2022 09:44 By: Franziska Konrad The new production of the “Ring der Nibelungen” was mercilessly booed by the audience at the Bayreuth Festival. © Imago Images Last Friday evening will not...




newsrnd.com


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

There are a lot of organs I would love to play on if I got the chance.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

At my age, my bucket list is pretty small. I have no interest in pursuing star conductors, pianists, violinists or even orchestras. All that really remains is a desire to hear certain works live, although given the state of the repertoire of practically every orchestra, I realize that short of fu1.nding these myself they will remain a province of the CD.

1. Any Bax symphony
2. Balakirev symphony no. 1
3. Raff symphony 5. (Given the new Breitkopf & Hartel edition, this is becoming a possibility.)
4. Korngold symphony in F sharp. Cross that off my list! Just heard it in Boston.

I used to want to see all the Wagner operas live - at least the 10 great ones. But given the deplorable stage direction and set design these days, I have no interest in that anymore. Hearing the Green Ring in Seattle which respected Wagner's specific directions very well was as good as it gets. I don't want Wagner re-imagined or set in modern times.

It would also be great to hear all the Puccini operas live in performances that respect his work and are somewhat traditional. American opera companies any more don't venture outside of Boheme, Tosca, Butterfly and not much else.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Musical buckets:

Attend a concert by each of the Big Five US symphony orchestras 
Last night of the Proms 
Musical vacation to Vienna 
Go to the opera in Italy 
Yuja Wang private performance seated on piano bench beside her


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Hogwash said:


> Musical buckets:
> 
> Attend a concert by each of the Big Five US symphony orchestras
> Last night of the Proms
> ...


I'm with you on the Vienna trip! As for Yuja Wang, she would be better seated on my lap while on the piano bench --- I'll press the pedals for her when she winks at me. 🥴


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Listening to Ravel's Bolero in the Maxi Club Version while having a one night stand with Kendall Jenner.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm with you on the Vienna trip! As for Yuja Wang, she would be better seated on my lap while on the piano bench --- I'll press the pedals for her when she winks at me. 🥴


I understand where you’re coming from but as a married man who respects Yuja as an artist I would restrain myself. Best I could hope for would be during an improvised portion of the concert she lets me pound out a few bass chords while she runs melodic circles around me on the high end. 😆


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Hogwash said:


> I understand where you’re coming from but as a married man who respects Yuja as an artist I would restrain myself. Best I could hope for would be during an improvised portion of the concert she lets me pound out a few bass chords while she runs melodic circles around me on the high end. 😆


Well, I'm not married, so I don't have to restrain myself at all.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm considering visiting Vienna, going to Bruckner Orchestra Linz because probably won't get tickets for Vienna Phil.
Berlin is the other destination: Staasoper & Berlin Phil, would like to get 2 concerts as I have to travel 10 hours.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Philidor said:


> having a one night stand with Kendall Jenner.


If she were allowed to talk, I'd run from such a fate.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Munich is only 7 hours from Budapest by train.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

perempe said:


> Munich is only 7 hours from Budapest by train.


I just completed one task of my personal bucket list some weeks ago!

I took the train to Budapest and listened to Mahlers 8th symphony in the state opera. It was a wonderful evening! The day after, we had a look at your beautiful city. It was my first time in Budapest, but definetly not the last one! But I guess, that it was a rare exception (a normal concert in the state opera). Or are there similar concerts sometimes?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Musical bucket list:

1. See a Mahler symphony conducted by a prominent conductor with a top-flight orchestra like the Berliners or the Wiener Philharmoniker.
2. Visit the Arnold Schoenberg Center in Vienna.
3. Visit Finland and see Sibelius' graveside and his home, Ainola.
4. See Strauss' _Der Rosenkavalier_ in a world-renown opera house (with a great cast and conductor sympathetic to Strauss' sound-world).
5. Visit Debussy's and Ravel's homes.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

verandai said:


> I just completed one task of my personal bucket list some weeks ago!
> 
> I took the train to Budapest and listened to Mahlers 8th symphony in the state opera. It was a wonderful evening! The day after, we had a look at your beautiful city. It was my first time in Budapest, but definetly not the last one! But I guess, that it was a rare exception (a normal concert in the state opera). Or are there similar concerts sometimes?


There used to be 10 concerts a season in the Opera. My first concert was there in April 2014. The tickets & season tickets were dirt-cheap.

If You interested in orchestral concerts, I suggest buying a ticket to BFO, Hungarian National PO, Hungarian Radio SO or MÁV SO next time. I can help with HRSO tickets as I pay 800HUF per concerts, and I also can help in Hungarian National PO tickets, I bought tickets for 1500HUF in September. Most orchestral concerts are in Liszt Academy or Müpa, I prefer Liszt Academy. Pannon PO gave a concert a couple days ago in Musikverein, but the best seats were 80€ instead of 20€ (Müpa prices).

Today I had the opportunity to book for December 3rd or 4th BFO concert for 1800HUF. This wasn't in my season pass. (*Carl Maria von Weber:* Oberon – Overture, *Grieg:* Piano Concerto in A minor,* Tchaikovsky:* Symphony No. 5 with Andrés Orozco-Estrada & Javier Perianes.)


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

perempe said:


> There used to be 10 concerts a season in the Opera. My first concert was there in April 2014. The tickets & season tickets were dirt-cheap.
> 
> If You interested in orchestral concerts, I suggest buying a ticket to BFO, Hungarian National PO, Hungarian Radio SO or MÁV SO next time. I can help with HRSO tickets as I pay 800HUF per concerts, and I also can help in Hungarian National PO tickets, I bought tickets for 1500HUF in September. Most orchestral concerts are in Liszt Academy or Müpa, I prefer Liszt Academy. Pannon PO gave a concert a couple days ago in Musikverein, but the best seats were 80€ instead of 20€ (Müpa prices).
> 
> Today I had the opportunity to book for December 3rd or 4th BFO concert for 1800HUF. This wasn't in my season pass. (*Carl Maria von Weber:* Oberon – Overture, *Grieg:* Piano Concerto in A minor,* Tchaikovsky:* Symphony No. 5 with Andrés Orozco-Estrada & Javier Perianes.)


Thanks for your offer! I'll get back to it when I see something interesting for me (where I also have time). Of course the concert on December 3rd sounds interesting, but I won't have time then.

Also I'll try to combine it with another city tour - for which I'll need 2 nights. The prices look really good, but I'll also have to calculate the train ride and the 2 nights - so that's not such a big advantage for me 

Therefore I'll look for either a nice concert in the state opera (loved the location!) or for a special concert in the 2 other locations you mentioned.


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

I have no bucket list of my own to share, but thank you @science for this thread. You remind me that I _should _make myself one... as we all should!

The Rothko Chapel has been on my mind recently, so it will be the first entry on my list.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

A chance to play a Mozart piano concerto - or better yet the sonata in D for 2 pianos (K448) with a beautiful and single female colleague - and the (minimum) 6 months practice I'd need to get either one to concert standard.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

science said:


> Tanglewood


I've been to a number of concerts there (I have relatives in that general area of the world, so it's comparatively easy for me to go there) – can confirm, it is a magical place! One of my concert highlights was Andris Nelsons conducting Die Walküre as a concert performance with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. This opera was separated out into three concerts over the course of an afternoon, with an hour break between each act. Just before the third act was due to start, clouds started building up, and as Nelsons lifted his arm for the upbeat, a massive crack of thunder sounded. It's worth mentioning that the main hall, the Shed, is a semi-outdoor space: there is a roof, but the sides toward the back of the hall are open, and the back is also open to the elements. Then, the Valkyries started singing about a storm brewing, and there was a literal storm brewing overhead! This downpour managed to subside well before the concert ended.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

partisan said:


> The Rothko Chapel has been on my mind recently, so it will be first the entry on my list.


I'd add Rothko Chapel to mine too. Another would be to see a full live performance of Les Espaces Acoustiques. I've seen performances of movements of this piece, but not the entire piece in full. There's a number of modern and contemporary works I would like to see in live performance, and I've been lucky enough to see a good number of these works – but there's many that I have yet to see in concert. 

As for venues, the Elbphilharmonie and main hall of the Musikverein come to mind.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm going to Musikverein on Sunday: LSO & Rattle will perform Bruckner's 7th.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Animal the Drummer said:


> A chance to play a Mozart piano concerto - or better yet the sonata in D for 2 pianos (K448) with a beautiful and single female colleague - and the (minimum) 6 months practice I'd need to get either one to concert standard.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

partisan said:


> The Rothko Chapel has been on my mind recently, so it will be first the entry on my list.


That's on mine also. And I would like to hear something at St. Mark's in Venice.


----------

